# Any twin pregnancies?



## Flowerpot

Hi, I just came to look through this forum for multiples and it looks like there's not been much posted in recent months. Are there any other twin parents to be on here right now? When are you due? Just wanted to get to know some others going through the same. 

I'm currently 15 weeks pregnant with non-identical twins. They were a surprise, we thought we'd have one more (I have a son and daughter already) and found at 9 weeks we were having too. So happy with this surprise news. I'm due 07/07/20 but the hospital I go to already said I'd be induced before 38 weeks if I havent gone into labour naturally (I'm OK with that, my last two were induced).


----------

